# World show



## wpsellwood (Oct 6, 2008)

I thought while we were waiting for Liz pics to be ready would post some photos we took. We had an awesome show. There were some outstanding horses this year showing. We had a great time. I hope everyone post some photos from Worlds.

We started out the show with Breanne winning Showmanship 13-18 she looked marvelous!!!







Isidora bred and raised here at home. She went 4th in AOTE jr mares and 3rd in AOTE futurity






Double went 7th in amt level 1 and went reserve in his open futurity class






Calvin did awesome! He won level 2 30 & under and came in and went World Reserve Grand Champion Amt stallions all 27 inches of him! He also went World Reserve Champion 28 & under and Reserve in his open Futurity class.






Elle, Calvins full sister, went 5th in youth mares, 5th in level 2 30-33 jr mares she won her AOTE Futurity Class, came back in and went Grand Champion AOTE Futurity all 30.5 inches of her.






Buckle Elle won in Grand Champion Futurity. Donated and designed and made by Kristi K Thank You!






Doors went Reserve Champion in Level 2 senior geldings 30-34, came back and went Reserve Grand Champion Amt Gelding, he also went 4th in youth, and 6th in his open class.






Picture of our table


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm a huge fan of your Calvin, but your whole show string looks amazing! Congratulations on an awesome show (looks like you need to update your signature)!


----------



## Taylor Jo (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks for sharing, loved the pics. I wish the video could have been better as I'd love to seen you better, but what I did see I loved every minute of it. Congratulations to you guy's on your success and for all your hard work you did a GREAT job!!!!!!! TJ


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Oct 7, 2008)

All your horses are beautiful, but Calvin is just too much!



When he went World Reserve Grand I screamed so loud my throat hurt the rest of the night! When a horse as tiny as Calvin wins such a tough award it means he must REALLY be something! They don't give those types of placings out to the tiny ones very often - almost never. What an awesome accomplishment.

Can wait to see your backdrop pics.


----------



## Jill (Oct 7, 2008)

Congratulations on such a great World show!!! Your horses look OUTSTANDING!!!!


----------



## Becky (Oct 7, 2008)

What awesome wins!!! Seems like everytime I looked out of my tack room curtains, you were heading by with another ribbon and plaque or the 'big' trophy.



Congratulations on a job well done!


----------



## Aubrey715 (Oct 7, 2008)

Congratulations Brenda, Warren and Breanne ya'll had such a wonderful show! All of your horses looks wonderful and they all did very well. It was a lot of fun hanging out with ya'll. I miss ya'll, hope to see you again soon!

Aubrey


----------



## wpsellwood (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone with lovely compliments! Very kind of you all.

I just wanted to add for those of you that dont know this, Calvin measured 26.75 at the world show hes just shy of 27 inches. I think that it was very incredible for him to go Reserve Grand Champion amt stallion, over all of those incredible and tall horses. For those of you that worry they smaller ones cant compete with the taller ones, here is an example of where they can.


----------



## [email protected] River (Oct 9, 2008)

Congratulations Brenda, Warren, and Breanne!!!! Y'all sure took Worlds by storm!!!!! Your horses looked fantastic! Calvin is by far, one of the most perfect little horses I have ever seen.....

I think you need a couple more pictures of your Futurity buckle, Brenda, because I didn't get to see it at the show.....



It is soooo beautiful!!!


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Oct 9, 2008)

Oh Elle is beautiful!!! Congratulations on a wonderful show!

I think I walked by your stalls several times. Were you stalled in the Burnett building over by Lyn Yung, and I think Ed Sisk was over there too?


----------



## MyBarakah (Oct 9, 2008)

Congrate's Brenda!!!!!!!!! That is SOOOOOOOOOOO awesome! Yes.....Calvin is just WOW!!!!!



All your horses are VERY VERY Nice!!! And you do such a great job with them!!!

I'm SOOOOO happy for you!! That is just awesome!!! I wish I could of been there!

I did get to watch you and Calvin on the computer showing in the Level 2 Amature class! That was very exciting to watch

you win that!! So AWESOME!!!

Will have to wait til' next years show season to catch up with you & chat!!

That buckle is just awesome too!!


----------



## wpsellwood (Oct 9, 2008)

> I think I walked by your stalls several times. Were you stalled in the Burnett building over by Lyn Yung, and I think Ed Sisk was over there too


Yes we were right in between them! darn it! Its so hectic there Im either clipping, bathing or showing. There were so many late nights OMG



> Will have to wait til' next years show season to catch up with you & chat!!That buckle is just awesome too!!


Oh yes we will at Wichita?? I love the belt buckle too. Kristi Kay Wilson donated them and she does such an awesome job. It weights about 5 lbs LOL


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Oct 10, 2008)

Brenda,

You guys are my idols... And it just tickles me pink seeing you guys win. And of course I just love the whole family. Congrats on all your well deserved wins...Miss you guys guys tons!!!! Way to go Brenda, Breanne and Warren.


----------

